# Vintage Varsity, seen in the wild



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 18, 2017)

I always enjoy seeing a vintage bike being used in the city.  Spotted this one a couple weeks ago.  1966'ish Schwinn Varsity.  Looks almost like new!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 18, 2017)

...............It does look fresh. Guard on the sprint chain rings along with stem shifters and the oval badge = 1967.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm not sure my Varsity still counts, as it has been refurbished into something that does not resemble the original bike.

My father bought me this one when I was a young teen. Several years back I pulled it out of their shed, and turned my old rusty red varsity into this. Most the original parts are still there (frame fork, drive train, wheels, shifters). It has new cables and tires, seat and grips, the handle bars and levers were also swapped out. The levers came off my moms old Schwinn Beeze that was in equally poor condition, but I did not want to restore.

It now gets ridden fairly often, after at least 25 years of sitting idle.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 30, 2017)

Great photo of a beautiful bike.


----------

